# Anschlussbelegung Siemens LOGO!



## Forumaner (7 April 2007)

Hallo und "Frohe Ostern" euch allen!  

Habe mir eine Siemens LOGO! 230RCo 0BA5 E-Stand 4 gekauft und, um Geld zu sparen, das Programmierkabel selbst gebaut.
Wenn ich mir nun aber den Anschluss an der LOGO! angucke, weiß ich nicht, wo ich die 4 Adern vom selbstgebauten Adapter "reinstecken" muss.
Im Schaltplan vom Programmierkabel (Elektor) werden die Pins mit 1 bis 6 numeriert. Wo wird bei der LOGO! angefangen zu zählen?
Am Anschluss selbst steht nichts drauf.
Kann mir da einer bitte helfen?

Frohe Feiertage,
Forumaner


----------



## nade (8 April 2007)

Kurz um Kauf die einen D-Sub Stecker... is Pfenningskram, da ist pin 1 und 9 eingeprägt. Zerstör dir die LOGO nicht, zwar geschenkt, aber hat trotzdem mal Geld gekostet, und Spieltrieb vorraus.  Und retour Frohe Feiertage


----------



## Forumaner (8 April 2007)

Hallo nade,
schon klar, dass am D-SUB Stecker die Pins numeriert sind.
Die PC-Seite ist doch auch schon fertig. Es geht mir um die LOGO!-Seite.
Die LOGO! versorgt die Elektor-Schaltung mit Spannung.
An der LOGO! habe ich 6 Pins zur Verfügung, müsste nun wissen, wo Pin 1 bis 6 sind, denn dort stehen keine Zahlen drauf.
Und um die 80 bis 90 Euro für so ein bescheuertes Programmierkabel auszugeben um nur EIN MAL das Programm zu übertragen, NEIN!
Da kostet das Kabel mehr als die LOGO! 

Gruß und schöne Feiertage,
Forumaner

EDIT: Die 6 Pins an der LOGO! sind nicht direkt D-SUB-kompatibel, sieht aus, als müsste ein Mini-Stecker aufgesteckt werden.


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2007)

Hallo,
mir ist so als könnte mann die LOGO über das Menü auf Datenempfang stellen.
in dem Falle konnte man glaube ich die Spannung an der Schnittstelle messen(oder mit LED) und so die TX- Leitung der LOGO bestimmen. GND sollte mann auf der Platine erkennen(LOGO  geht sehr leicht auf[zum Relaiswechsel z.B.]).
Thomas


----------



## misterth (9 April 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet SPS.
Wir haben uns eine Steuerung (mit einer Logo) für unsere 15 Jalousien bauen lassen, dabei funkte es gleich mal odentlich aus dem Verteiler. Darauf ist der Erfinder der Steuerung, gleich mal abgedampt und versprach nächste Woche wieder zukommen. Na mal sehen.
Da ich gelesen habe, dass es jede Menge solcher Steuerungen gibt, hab ich mir gedacht, brauchste ja das Rad nicht neu erfinden.
Hat jemand Programme, Schaltbilder, usw.?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Versuche jetzt selbst die Sache in die Hand zu nehmen (Tech. Wissen ist vorhanden!!).

Vielen Dank und noch frohe Ostern euch allen

misterth


----------



## lorenz2512 (9 April 2007)

hallo,
die demo kannst du dir bei siemens runterladen, da ist auch ein simulator dabei, gut zum probiereren, was ist denn abgeraucht


----------



## Forumaner (10 April 2007)

Hallo thomass5,

Ich habe die LOGO!-Version ohne Display: 230RCo!
Somit fällt das "Gespiele" mit den Cursortasten weg.

Habe nun mal die Logo geöffnet, konnte Spannung an den Pins messen und den Ground bestimmen.
Die nachgebaute Schaltung von Elektor funktioniert aber nicht. Benutzte Bauteile sind identisch wie angegeben, Verbindungskontrolle stimmt 100%ig.
Fehlermeldung im Programm: Übertragungsfehler (Empfangspuffer leer).
Habe schon den MAX232 ausgetauscht, ohne Erfolg.
So wie es aussieht (nach Messen), ist die PC-Seite fehlerhaft.
Habe keinen anderen PC um die serielle Schnittstelle wechseln zu können.
Aber andere Programme, die auf COM1 zugreifen, funktionieren.
Hat Elektor Mist gebaut oder haben die neuen LOGO!'s eine Erkennung, ob das Kabel, das angeschlossen ist, ein original Siemens-Kabel ist?
Die Elektorschaltung ist ja auch schon ein bisschen in die Tage gekommen (1999).

Brauche nur 1 Mal das Kabel, damit ich das Programm in die LOGO! bekomme!
Ich will dafür keine 90 Euro ausgeben! Was soll ich nur machen?

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 April 2007)

hallo,
bei ebay gibt günstig die Programmierkabel, ab 35€ aufwärts.
oder wo wohnst du, kann dir vieleicht einer das kabel leihen? oder der elektroklempnerladen hat so was, kannst da mal fragen, oder großfirmen.


----------



## Forumaner (10 April 2007)

Hallo lorenz2512,

ich arbeite selber in einer Großfirma, die technisch wohl auf dem höchsten Niveau ist, nur leider wird dort keine einzige LOGO! eingesetzt. Die Produktion läuft ausschließlich mit S5, S7 und Embedded Linux!

Leihen kann mir keiner das Kabel, weil nicht vorhanden, sonst würde ich das Kabel auch nicht bauen wollen. 

Kabel kaufen, verwenden und dann wieder zurückgeben geht leider nicht, ich muss dabei die Verpackung öffnen! ;-)

Und... so langsam bräuchte ich das Kabel dringend!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## lorenz2512 (10 April 2007)

hallo,
ich könnte dir eins zuschicken und schickst es zurück, aber da sind 10€ weg für nichts und wieder nichts, oder hast glück und kommst aus dem harz dann könntest dir das teil abholen, oder ich verhöcker dir ein kabel für 40€ incl. versandt.


----------



## Forumaner (10 April 2007)

Hi lorenz2512,

hast eine PN von mir bekommen, dein Angebot klingt verlockend!

... am nächsten Tag ...

Super, dass das mit dem Kabel ausleihen so wunderbar geklappt hat!
Habe dein Kabel für die Datenübertragung benutzt, nachdem ich meinen COM1-Port mit einem selbstgebauten Teststecker überprüft habe und siehe da, der Port funktioniert ohne Probleme!
Scheint wohl wirklich etwas nicht zu stimmen mit der PC-Seite auf dem Elektor-Board. Oder ein Elko am MAX232 funktioniert nicht so, wie er soll?!
Ich bekomme kein Tx-Signal zum Optokoppler, der das zum Rx-Signal für die LOGO! mit einem Inverter übersetzt.
Hab die Platine x-Mal überprüft und mit dem Schaltplan verglichen, kann ja nur noch an den Bauteilen liegen, die übrigens genau die sind wie angegeben...
Wenn mich meine Bastelwut wieder überfällt, werde ich wohl mal den MAX233 einsetzen/testen, der kommt ohne Elkos aus.
Oder Siemens hat mal wieder ein Mal mehr eine Hürde eingebaut. Würde mich nicht wundern!
Aber nun ist erst einmal das Bauen des Programmierkabels für mich, wenn auch unbefriedigend, abgeschlossen.
Das Programm ist mit dem originalen Programmierkabel auf die LOGO! gespielt worden, mehr wollte ich auch nicht erreichen!

Wer natürlich das Programmierkabel von Elektor erfolgreich nachgebaut haben sollte, der melde sich bitte hier im Forum in diesem Thread und verkünde, wie die Schaltung aufgebaut ist bzw. welche Modifizierungen gemacht wurden.

So, das war's von meiner Seite aus.
Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere mehr Glück beim Basteln, ich hatte mehr Glück, dass ich am Harz wohne! :-D

Gruß und vielen Dank an lorenz2512,
Forumaner


----------

